

How engineers create artificial sounds to fool us - AlexMuir
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/click_online/9533769.stm

======
AlexMuir
Sadly, Like almost everything from the BBC's site, this article is light on
detail but interesting nonetheless.

